# Got to order new company car 330i or 330d?



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Done 95,000 in Â 3 years in my trusty 328.

Going to replace it with either 330i sport or 330d sport - toss up between saloon or touring (for my boating activities).

Thoughts?

Another TT out of the question for what are mainly long motorway mileages with A road blasts- plus TT is not in company scheme.

Audi A4 emissions (the obvious alternative) are too high for tax and the new 3.0V6 tdi 200hp is not yet ready. Â Don't like C Classes and the Saab 93 I drove was underwhelming.

330i has _that_ engine and although common is a known quantity and still best in class. Â Excellant power and good factory fit HK hi fi. Â Slightly thirsty at 26-27mpg general driving (I pay for my own private mileage), handling/ride/grip compromise very good.
Out'n'out faster than 330d - but only over 4500rpm.

330d comes with new 205hp engine, more torque than an M3 (similar numbers to RS4), new 6 speed, 177gms Â co2 emissions for good tax, and alleged 40+ mpg. Still common shape but the 185hps I have driven are good -not driven 204hp one. Â Faster than 330i in real world driving?

Both come with nice standard spec: OK body kit 18" wheels, cruise, park distance control etc.etc.

Options will be xenons, leather, Harman Kardon 12 speaker set up, cd changer, drug dealer tints . Â Indicators delete 

Colour will be silver with black interior trim and beige leather upholstery, door panels and gear gaiter.

Need to decide this week - due to finances my co has Â not been buying new cars for 2 quarters - the window is open again - but that may change rapidly come end of next quarter (this month) and I Â may get assigned an 'equivalent car' from the pool. Â

Last time they wanted me to take a Merc 220cdi auto. Â Scarey 

Need to order asap - no time for test drives. Â


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Nice choice Gary - I'm not a great BM fan but i do like the 330 and well you know which one i would choose now  - seriously got that in mind for the next car

james.

OT / 
PS - from the other thread the Revo conversion is going great - more power, quieter and smoother and fuel consumption better. Not found a downside yet


----------



## jgray (May 8, 2002)

Beige Leather interior  on a Silver Car

Dont do it. - The Car will hate you for it


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Gary - nice 3.0i Z4 out of the question? Â 8)

Mine comes in July !!! Â [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Damian

Spec:
Z4 3.0i
Sterling Grey / Red Leather / Black hood
18" Elipsoid Alloys
Professional SatNav
Carver Professional Hi-Fi (10 speakers, 2 Subs - 600w !!!)
Storage Pack
Heated Seats
Xenon Headlamps
CD changer


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

Go for the 330d .. especially with the uprated engine and 6 speed box.

Touring or saloon?

I use a Touring, less common plus I prefer the styling. It may be an estate but it has no more boot/load space than a saloon.

The Sport spec rear valance (a black plastic insert) makes it difficult and expensive to fit a towbar if you need to tow a boat. Â£800 plus. The sport suspension and 18 inch wheels are pretty harsh for extensive driving on motorways. The sports seats however are excellent.

The decider ?

Revo are planning the discrete switchable performance programme for BMW turbo diesels.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Thanks Guys,

Order is awaiting fleet approval. 330D saloon (with load through) or Touring same spec - which ever they can get through first.

The 400nm torque and 40+ mpg plus substantial tax savings over petrol swung it. Should make for a great cruiser.

James,

Glad the REVO'd tdi is delivering the goods. I quite enjoy the fact that people hate a 3 series. [smiley=devil.gif] Although they are a familiar sight on the roads that is beacause they are good cars - and still best overall in class.

REVO stealth upgrade? Hmmmm. 220hp should be easy. I wondered why the engine doesn't have the same 218hp (as opposed to 204hp) as 7 series and next 5 - I presume the marketing dept didn't want it to be faster than the 330i petrol?

Damian,

Like the Z4 spec - it's gonna be a cool and hip car for the summer ;D 8). It's not on our scheme (4 seats mandatory) and a probably wouldn't want to do 30,000K mainly motorway miles in one - although for 'leisure driving......it gets my vote'

Tell me more about the Carver Hi Fi. The HK factory fit in the 3 is as good as I have heard for Â£650 - eons better than the boxy compressed Bose I am listening to in my borrowed A4Q this week.

JGray,

Understand concern about beige! I have always done light exterior/dark interior and dark exterior/light interior thing. BUT this one has black everything inside - all plastic, surfaces dash , carpest head lining etc except the seat covers, door panel inserts and gear gaiter in the light leather. As in (bottom centre picture but without the wood)http://www.bmw.co.uk/couk/image_gallery/1,2051,COUK|001-000-----,00.html
I think it'll work with silver exterior. I'll have 90K miles to muse it over anyway.....

TJS,

Thanks for stuff on tow bar with sport kit on Touring - I am checking this out - I wouldn't go for the BMW towbar as it is too expensive - and dont want it to be removable (deters tailgaters )

I already run 18"s wheels on 328 and am used to ride - which is still smoother than the A4Q on choppy roads.

Can someone post anything they have on REVO developments? There is nothing on their site.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

*Sigh*

And I thought you were going to come over to the 330 sport crew with me Gary! :'(

I hope you didn't opt for one of those indicators stalks.....my damn dealer insisted that I have one. Doesn't mean I have to use though eh?  :

Paula


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

must admit, for a saloon car, which i don't normally like, i think those 330ci saloon's look the business, especially in black or silver. not sure about the beige though, how about light grey?

cheers

James


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> *Sigh*
> 
> And I thought you were going to come over to the 330 sport crew with me Gary! :'(
> 
> ...


It is in Sport spec - identical to petrol front/rear spoilers wheels etc. So I'll be with you in every thing apart from choice of fuel...and a roof 

At least you now have somewhere to hang yer handbag with that pesky flashing light stalk thing?

I assume you are pleased with your new toy and it is going well for you.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> must admit, for a saloon car, which i don't normally like, i think those 330ci saloon's look the business, especially in black or silver. Â not sure about the beige though, how about light grey?
> 
> cheers
> 
> James


Grey comes with acres of grey plastics - Â as in top right- I have that already on the 328 (with grey cloth andI hate it)
http://www.bmw.co.uk/couk/image_gallery/1,2051,COUK|000-0-----0,00.html. yuck.

Â Mind you acres of beige plastics would also be foul.

Plus I have a thing about grey leather shoes....

I think if it was described as natural parchment leather (which is how it looks in the skin - a bit like the Audi ecru colour) It would be more pallatable. Â 

I'll call it natural leather from now.....or should it be misty buff


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> At least you now have somewhere to hang yer handbag with Â that pesky flashing light stalk thing?


Of course the perfect solution! : No more scrabbling about under the seats when I need to apply my lippy in the fast over taking lane! :

And yes it goes like a dream! [smiley=sweetheart.gif]
Enjoy your new toy! ;D
Paula


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Gary,

I love BMWs!!

And I would have gone for the same diesel myself. After all, it is the torque that helps you accelerate! I can now see you overtaking TTs with extreme ease!!


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Definetly get it Revo'd Gary - my Anni gives a 330d a good run up to 120mph with no problems ;D - so a Revo 330'd would be some car.

Will be very interested in your thoughts when you get it

james.

Carver Hi-Fi eh - are they the same people of Carver Cube fame - completely nutty and very powerful little amp. Should be good


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Joined this thread a little late with my twopenneth, sorry about that!

I owned a 330D touring. It was auto/steptronic. I never bettered 33mpg :-/

Get the manual. I met someone with a 330D Sport touring manual, he reckoned on 40mpg.

Much prefer the touring body to the saloon, and miles more practical.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Definetly get it Revo'd Gary - my Anni gives a 330d a good run up to 120mph with no problems Â


I'm not surprised with revo'd 190hp (?) in the Golf to the 185hp in the BM. The 205hp and revised gearing should make a difference.  And I shall be waiting for REVO produce something to enhance it further ;D


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> I'm not surprised with revo'd 190hp


The BMW driver was 

Oh and Milltek can sort you out too

http://www.milltek.co.uk/newsarchive.html


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Joined this thread a little late with my twopenneth, sorry about that!
> 
> I owned a 330D touring. Â It was auto/steptronic. Â I never bettered 33mpg Â :-/
> 
> ...


Hi Carlos,

I presume you did sell yours ok in the end? BMW reckon significantly improved consumption with the new engine and 6 speed longer gearing.

I'd prefer touring too for all my boating stuff - but i'll take what can get shipped first due to company financial climate.......


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Gary / James

Re: the Carver hi-fi - comprehensive details are hard to come by - but I am trying!

Damian


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Damian - i'll give you a demo of my new system when its finished (just waiting on the sub to come from the States and i need to do more wiring ) - think you will be impressed 

james


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Will look forward to it ! ;D

Damian


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Beige Leather interior Â  on a Silver Car
> 
> Dont do it. - The Car will Â hate you for it


Thought about this. Had sensibility attack and changed it to black interior with natural brown hide seats and door panel inserts


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

On the subject of silver and brown....










mmm this is fantastic


----------

